
Bitcoin was supposed to change the world. What happened? - wslh
http://www.vox.com/new-money/2016/11/21/13669662/bitcoin-ethereum-future-explained
======
herbst
I dont see the issue honestly. At this point nearly everbody heard about
bitcoin. ATMs get more common all around the world too. The public view is
slowly moving from "risky investment" to "interesting alternative". Most
services build around it are ether professionalized are dead by now. Not to
mention that adaption in poorer countries is way higher because of the lower
fees and easy international transactions.

We are exactly on the right way. IMHO

